# Fischrechte in Schottland



## Holy_Moly (20. Juli 2012)

Guten Tag zusammen!

Ich bin schon seit längerer Zeit stiller Mitleser in diesem Forum, jetzt habe ich ein paar wichtige Fragen, die ich hier nicht finden konnte.

Ich fahre im September beruflich 4 Wochen nach Schottland. Dort habe ich mir ein Ferienhaus gemietet, welches direkt am Loch Tay liegt. Natürlich will ich dort auch die Gelegenheit nutzen zu angeln! #6

Der Besitzer des Ferienhauses besitzt die Fischerei- und Bootrechte für den See.

Allerdings liest man auf diversen Seiten über Schottland, dass dort sehr streng kontrolliert und sehr hohe Strafen verhängt werden.

Deswegen wollte ich jetzt mal fragen, ob sich jemand genau mit den Fischrechten in Schottland auskennt?

So wie ich das verstanden habe, muss ich ja eine Erlaubnis bei mir führen, ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen, dass eine mündliche Erlaubnis des Landbesitzers reicht, oder?

Ich würde das gerne vor Antritt der Reise geklärt haben, vielleicht hat ja hier jemand schon Erfahrung damit gesammelt.

Beste Grüße
Moly


----------



## Erik_D (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischrechte in Schottland*



> Der Besitzer des Ferienhauses besitzt die Fischerei- und Bootrechte für den See.



Was hälst du davon den Besitzer einfach mal anzurufen? Der wird dir mit Sicherheit weiterhelfen.

Hättest du auch selbst drauf kommen können.


----------



## Holy_Moly (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischrechte in Schottland*



Erik_D schrieb:


> Was hälst du davon den Besitzer einfach mal anzurufen? Der wird dir mit Sicherheit weiterhelfen.
> 
> Hättest du auch selbst drauf kommen können.



Sorry, hab mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt.

Ich habe den Ferienhausbesitzer angerufen, er sagte mir, dass er die Fischereirechte besäße.

Allerdings bekomme ich kein Schriftstück (sozusagen eine Monatskarte) für den See. Laut Besitzer reiche die mündliche Zusage.

Das kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen (weil ich im Internet andere Informationen erhalten habe), deswegen wollte ich mal hören, ob sich jemand damit genauer auskennt.

In Deutschland darf man ja auch nicht einfach irgendwo angeln und dem Kontrolleur dann sagen "Ich hab ne mündliche Zusage, also darf ich hier angeln", oder?

Beste Grüße
Moly


----------



## Bellyboatangler (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischrechte in Schottland*

sowie Du im Susswasser angelst in ENgland order Scotland brauchst Du eine ROD Licence.

gibt 2 verschiedene

1. Non-Migratory Trout & Coarse
2. Salmon & Sea Trout


Prices for 2012/13 Rod Fishing Licences – Valid from 1 April 2012 to 31 March 2013







 Non-Migratory Trout & Coarse

 Salmon & Sea Trout

http://www.postoffice.co.uk/counter-services/licences-vehicle-tax/rod-fishing-licence

ausserdem brauchst eine schrifliche Genehmigung vom Besitzer das Du da angeln darfst mit deinem Namen drauf.

Den Angelschein kannst Du online oder auch in jedem Postschalter erwerben.

Jede Angelerlaubnis ist fuer max.2 Ruten gedacht. Angelst mit 4 brauchst Du 2 Angelscheine.

In Scotland sind an den meisten Gewaessern nur Fliegenfischen erlaubt und an einige Gewaesser sind diese oder andere Fligen nicht gestatettet. Wuerde mich vorher erkundigen welche Angelarten erlaubt sind und welche Fliegen.#d

GRuss
aus ENgland
Chris


----------



## Bellyboatangler (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischrechte in Schottland*

Es ist ueblich in England , Wales oder auch Scotland das eine muendliche Zusage ausreicht.


Hatte das Glueck letztes Jahr Hirsche zu schiessen in Scotland .
Habe extra einen Waffenscheine dafuer bekommen.

Natuerlich auf Einladung und durch muendliche Zusage.


Naechstes Jahr gehe ich zum Lachsangeln hoch.

Jeder kennt jeden und wenn Du sagst das der gute Mann Dir das erlaubt hat geht das in Ordnung, allerdings wurde ich fuer 27 pfund die jahreserlaubnis holen. sicher ist sicher.

In einigen Gebieten in Scotland giebt es nicht soviele Leute und jeder kennt jeden und es sollte kein Problem sein. Allerdings falls Du Alleinstehen bist, werden Dir alle unverheiraten Maedels vorgefuert|rolleyes:q


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischrechte in Schottland*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> Allerdings falls Du Alleinstehen bist, werden Dir alle unverheiraten Maedels vorgefuert|rolleyes:q




Oho:k:k:k ich glaub ich fahr doch lieber nach Schottland und nicht nach Korsika :q:vik::q


----------



## norge_klaus (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischrechte in Schottland*

Hi Moly,

mache gerade Urlaub in Pitlochry. Ist gleich um die Ecke vom Loch Tay. Hier durch den Ort fließt der Tummel und ich kann täglich die Angler bis zur Brust im Wasser stehen sehen. Der Fluß dürfte zum Lachsfischen top sein. In Pitlochry gibt es am Staudamm des wasserkraftwerks eine Fischtreppe. Wir haben dort so einige Lachse springen sehen.

Unterhalb des Staudammes hängen entlang des Flusses überall Schilder, daß man vom örtlichen Angelverein eine Lizenz erwerben kann.

Für den Loch Faskally (Pitlochry) kann man am Bootsverleih (nordöstliches Seeufer) Tages- (8 GBP) oder Wochenkarten (27 GBP) erwerben.

Tight Lines !
Norge_Klaus


----------



## Holy_Moly (7. August 2012)

*AW: Fischrechte in Schottland*

Schonmal vielen Dank für die Antworten, hat sehr geholfen.

Ich habe auch nochmal mit dem Besitzer des Ferienhauses gesprochen und er sagte mir, ich soll mir keine Sorgen machen!

Alles Weitere werde ich dann dort vor Ort klären und hinterher berichten, wie es denn nun wirklich abgelaufen ist 

Bis dahin
Moly


----------

